# Goat has been contracting for 7 hours?



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

My doe Fancy started acting like she was in early labor yesterday afternoon. Stargazing, nesting, up & down... At three a.m. She started having contractions and they have been on again, off again. It's now 10 a.m.

I just wanted to double check if this is normal? She had her kids before we even knew she was in labor last year, so it feels a bit odd that she's been contracting for so long.

No pushing yet, so I don't think the kids are in danger? This is my first time kidding out our does alone, so I might be overthinking it!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Keep an eye on her I don't think that she's in trouble yet. If I were you I would wash up and see if she's dilated yet.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

If there is a mal- positioned kid, the doe may not have a real active labor. Wash up, lube up and go in! Better safe than sorry.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wash up and check her, up and down says she may be having issues.


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

OK so if I'm correct in what I feel, cervix is open and there's a kid right at the wall of it. 

I've never gone in other than to grab a kid, but I feel like there's a second opening about 4/5 inches in and then what feels like a mouth and feet behind that...?


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

Maybe it's a kid I can't really tell...


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

Okay so I went in again and the cervix is dilated, I can easily fit two fingers in it. I thought I felt a kid but I don't think I did.


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

Well it seems her contractions have picked up in intensity and the length between them is shortening!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

I would suggest calling a vet if nothing happens in the next 30 minutes or so.


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

Absolutely, already talked to them and if nothing changes they will head out this way. I do see movement from the kids so I know they're alright, and when I checked there wasn't one in the birth canal so I think she has a bit of time.

She's settled down to one spot and hasn't moved so I think we're getting close.


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

RustyBucketBoers said:


> Well it seems her contractions have picked up in intensity and the length between them is shortening!


That's good!

If there is no progression in a little bit, you may want to check her again to make sure the kid is in the right position. If it is very malpositioned, it might not make it into the birth canal.

I had a doe that was progressing slower than I though she should be. We checked her, she was barely dialated (one finger) but my husband could feel a foot and nose. We gave her a little more time; Her contractions ramped up, and she had a kid about 30 minutes later.

Had another though that was fully dilated, but kid was presenting back first. Had to go in half an arm to find him and get him positioned right.


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

How are things?


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

Vet came out earlier tonight. She's not dilated and apparently not in labor, not sure why she was contracting but she has a few more days.

I'm just glad she & her kid(s) are okay, I don't mind waiting a little while.


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

That's odd. Glad she is okay though.

Good luck for when the time comes!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is strange. But glad all is good.


----------

